# Mesa/Boogie 50/50 stereo tube amp



## metrick (Jun 16, 2015)

I lost my fuse cap. Where can i order the replace fuse cap in Canada? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

If the Source near you still has DYI parts, they have the complete fuse holders at a good price. So does Princess Auto and Can. Tire....not too sure about Walleyworld. Buy one, use the cap and put the fuse holder in the parts bin. Last fuse holders I bought from the Princess Auto were under $5 a pair. That was lastg fall. I bought 3 pair.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

There are various sizes available. I ran into a problem like this and lucky for me, I have a few different sizes of these, picked them up at a surplus store decades ago. I'm in east Scarb. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That would be a bayonet style cap, looks like the holder has the Littelfuse brand name on it.
They don't sell the caps separate, but if you buy the correct matching holder, you can leave your old holder in place and just use the new cap. Typical electronics suppliers should sell the Littelfuse holders (Digikey, Mouser, Newark etc.)
L&M service shop might have them too.

http://www.littelfuse.com/products/fuse-blocks-fuseholders-and-fuse-accessories/fuseholders/342.aspx


----------

